# Hard Trance



## Sinbane (Jan 3, 2010)

Post your favorite Hard Trance group here!

My Favorite is Alphazone

Alphazone: Sunrise
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AvmOyUQIAo

Alphazone: Flashback
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NQ0TLFaqGo

Alphazone: Rockin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3VzArNgRN4


Official Alphazone Myspace
http://www.myspace.com/alphazone


----------



## Tigon (Jun 2, 2010)

Phil York is a savage

but why restrict yourself to trance?? Embrace all of hard dance

Kutski FTW

www.tinyurl.com/BBC1-Kutski


----------



## slw1111 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wisdom appears in contradiction to itself, which is a trick life plays on philosophy of life.


----------

